# Recommend me a ant+ heart rate strap



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Need to replace the "premium" POS Garmin strap of which I am now on the second replacement and it only lasted 3 months! 



I found this Timex one Amazon.com: Timex Digital Transmission Fabric Heart Rate Sensor and Strap: Sports & Outdoors

Any other brand straps you would recommend?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the regular Garmin strap and haven't had a moment's trouble with it since I bought it (16 months and about 17,000 miles ago).


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have read that the original basic strap works great, but it appears they no longer sell it, only this premium soft strap is listed on their website. Seems a lot of people complain about it failing after only a few months too.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Figures. I just bought my wife a sime Garmin hrm watch and it came with the basic strap. I'm sure they can be found.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

CycleOps PowerCal. Nice strip, great comfort, and gives you power readings on your Garmin. 

Before everyone jumps in, the power reading isn't as accurate as a far more expensive power meter but it shows pretty good accuracy (3% variance ) and is a good intro to riding with power


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Duplicate. .


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

INeedGears said:


> CycleOps PowerCal. Nice strip, great comfort, and gives you power readings on your Garmin.
> 
> Before everyone jumps in, the power reading isn't as accurate as a far more expensive power meter but it shows pretty good accuracy (3% variance ) and is a good intro to riding with power


Interesting, will look into it. Thanks


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why don't you look at polar heart rate strap, there are two different sizes. 

I am not allowed to post a link since I'm new to this forum, but if you search garmin heart rate monitor with polar straps, you'll find one or PM me. 

Hope this helps. I've been using polar strap for a long time, these new versions are comfortable.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

albert1028 said:


> Why don't you look at polar heart rate strap, there are two different sizes.
> 
> I am not allowed to post a link since I'm new to this forum, but if you search garmin heart rate monitor with polar straps, you'll find one or PM me.
> 
> Hope this helps. I've been using polar strap for a long time, these new versions are comfortable.



Thanks. I just did a search and it appears you have to swap the garmin transmitter onto the polar strap. From what I read people were having mixed results, it worked for a bit and then stopped, but it sounds like you've had good luck with it.


Also discovered that all the soft strap monitors come from the same company and are just rebranded


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I went through two Garmin soft straps.... very finicky and stopped working after a few months. I ended up going with the Bontrager strap. It has worked well for the past couple of years with my Garmin 800 unit.


----------

